# Which DRO/Power feed



## thayne_1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all. Im in the market for a DRO/powerfeed. I have a Bridgeport manual mill. I am totaly lost as what to look for. Brands/where to buy Pros/Cons any input as where to start.
Thanks
Thayne


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 9, 2012)

Check DRO Pros..


----------



## rebush (Dec 9, 2012)

Thayne: I just purchased a DRO from DRO PRO's. Couldn't ask for a more knowledgeable and helpful group. Hope to be installing it this week. I bought the glass scale 3 axis unit. As for powerfeeds I think a Shars will fit my needs and budget. Roger


----------

